# GPS Navigation System



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I finally broke down and bought a gps yesterday. Been wanting one for a while now. I actually got the TomTom one for christmas, but was missing a piece, and when I tried to swap it, they were out. 

So I been holding off for a good deal on an upgraded mode. Yesterday, I bought the Garmin Nuvi 350 system. I have not used it yet, just put it in the truck this morning.

What I do love about it, is its really small for easy transporting. Its about the size of a deck of cards. That does sound tiny, and hard to read, but it is not at all. It will take literally 1 minute to take out of my truck and put in another car, so I will be taking it everywhere I go!

It also has millions of POI's (points of interest), so it will show you the closest ATM's, food, gas, and other stuff, based on where you are. I tested that out and selected food, it listed all the nearby restaraunts and I could just select one and it mapped it instantly. Awesome.

It also came with a carry case, which is a case similar to carrying a cell phone. You could carry this in your pocket pretty easily.

This one had some extra features I really liked, such as a photo album viewer, MP3 player, world clock, currency converter, etc..

This unit also does the text to speech, so it reads the street names out to you, unlike the tomtom. I plugged it up, and it found the satellites in about a minute. So far, this thing is great!

I got mine at circuit city. They have a sale on about every GPS unit in stock. This one was around $170 off the usual price, had to have it 

Anyone else using a gps? What model do you use? How do you like it?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Garmin 330c. It's ok but the software needs to be upgraded and aparently there is not enough memory to hold the new software. So I'm really ticked off about it sense I bought it about a year and a half ago. I just bought a new car and it has a built it voice activated DVD navigation system. It's awesome. When I push the button on the stearing wheel it will ask me a few questions, I'll tell it that I'm hungry and it will ask me what kind of food I'm in the mood for. It gives me all kinds of different types of foods so if I say I'm in the mood for a sub, it will find all the sub shops around me, I'll pick one and it will take me to the store. The only real down side is that it is built in and I can't put it in the truck. Just a quick note, I don't know if it's the same down there but up here people have been breaking into cars with those types of GPS systems so be careful. They have been breaking into them even if the GPS unit isn't attached to the holder. I guess if they see the holder attached to the window that there is a good chance that the unit is still in the car maybe under the seat or console. We have to take ours out and bring it inside the house at night. When we go shopping we take the whole unit and holder off the windshield and put it out of site. 
Anyway it sounds like a good buy for you. Let us know how you like it. I might be interested in getting a new one for the truck.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That does suck about the software. So does your model support a memory card? If it does, can the maps be run off of that?

I am sure they are a problem with thieves around here as well. They dont need much of a good reason to steal where we are, believe me. Since mine is so small and has the carry case with it to protect it, I will probably keep it with me, mainly when I am in risky areas. I dont worry to much at home, but at work, or shopping, etc.. it will be a concern.

I will let you know how it goes with mine, once I get some routes under my belt, and test out its ability to hold a signal in less that perfect conditions.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Also, did yours come with a full manual? All I got with mine is the quick reference manual, which is about 5 pages. There is a full manual on garmins website, but heck its 80 pages. Am I supposed to print this myself, versus them giving me one??


----------



## geodrake (Feb 2, 2008)

*LapTop for me!*

We had a factory installed GPS in the Chrysler we sold recently, and I loved it. But for the MH I opted for using the laptop and Microsoft Streets & Trips with the GPS receiver. I purchased a laptop mobile mount like the police have in their cruisers, which puts the laptop right where it is needed. Thisd arrangement gives me a big screen, which I love. Cost $79 for software and rec at Sams Club and the laptop mount was $100 on the internet.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a Garmin and LOVE the points of interest!!! I can't tell you how many times that has saved my butt when the kids had to pee and I NEEDED a gas station right now!!!

The Garmin's are so self explanatory that I have not needed a manual yet.

Didn't you sign that contract when you bought the Garmin that you had to be at least smart enough to memorize and retain all 80 pages of the manual before you could operate it????????? :rotflmao1:

Just kidding. I have found my Garmin EXTREMELY easy to use.

Keep us posted on how your first trip goes/went!


----------

